# Quick Warp/Transwarp question?



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

The transwarp has a splined output shaft to fit a turbo 400 yoke, a standard warp motor has a 1 1/8" keyed shaft. Otherwise the internals are the same, but they can not be interchanged because of the different drive end shaft style

Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

OK that sounds good.

I guess the female splined yoke could be used to build the adaptor from if it was used on an adaptor plate to a gearbox.

Cheers.


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

It's not recommended to be used without the housing, in fact netgain says it must be used with the housing, as it has a bushing in it to ride against the outside of the yoke, like a normal driveshaft does (since it copies a driveshaft design). As most automotive driveshafts' yokes are a little sloppy on the shaft, they need the outer bushing so it doesn't whip.
Besides, the drive end shaft is longer on the transwarp.
If you must convert a transwarp to a warp, I would suggest replacing the mainshaft of the motor, as it presses into the armature. Not something a DIY should do though, but motor shops can do it.
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I suppose a motor shop can just remove the armature and turn off the splines to fit whatever.

I have come across one and I am deciding if it is practical to use in my MR2.
I am even thinking of mounting it in the tunnel, coupling it to a small gearbox and fitting a diff on the rear subframe.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

11" or 9" ? You could also key the splined shaft like i did. Another option that i looked at years ago was to use a bmw diff in a front wheel drive vehicle to provide connection to a direct drive motor. the bmw diff uses a flange on the driveshafts so not too tricky to mate everything up. Sods law really as i'd have killed for a transwarp


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Woodsmith said:


> I suppose a motor shop can just remove the armature and turn off the splines to fit whatever.
> 
> I have come across one and I am deciding if it is practical to use in my MR2.
> I am even thinking of mounting it in the tunnel, coupling it to a small gearbox and fitting a diff on the rear subframe.


Small gearbox?

Motorcycle gearbox?

Why would you do that? Not enough room for batteries? You should try to use as many existing parts as you can, the extra work (coupling, gearbox mounts, subframe...) will take you a lot of time. 

You have to know that smaller gearboxes can't take as much torque as bigger ones can, so keep an eye on that too.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I was trying to keep a little quiet on this one but there is a Transwarp 9 for sale on the bay.

The transmission ideas were only ideas to find other ways to use a motor that may be too long to fit if the motor was a bargain not to be missed.

I was thinking of maybe a Passat transaxle placing the motor in the tunnel or one of the early Ford or Rover gearboxes that came with bolt on bell and tail shaft housings. With both removed the box itself is compact enough to fit in the tunnel and could be mounted to the motor and a short prop to a diff.

Only ideas though as I have been out bid on my initial bid. The ad and the seller is a bit suspect too.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250539409876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


> If you want to pay by paypal please not that you will have to pay all fees.


No photo of the actual motor either and the feedback is all small item purchases, no previous sales and only one feedback given.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

To be fair to him paypal is a nightmare for sellers especially the way ebay has gone over the past few years. I'd go in person with a 12v battery , jump leads and cash. Hope you win


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Well if you do win, it'll cost you now you've blabbed about it all over here, doh!! 

Seriously though, I spoke with the guy selling it last night, seems nice enough, he says it has only been run for around 30 mins in total at 48/72 Volts. Has neutral brush timing at present for lower voltage use.

Shame it isn't a warp9, or I'd have snapped it up


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

favguy said:


> Well if you do win, it'll cost you now you've blabbed about it all over here, doh!!
> 
> Seriously though, I spoke with the guy selling it last night, seems nice enough, he says it has only been run for around 30 mins in total at 48/72 Volts. Has neutral brush timing at present for lower voltage use.
> 
> Shame it isn't a warp9, or I'd have snapped it up


I heard about it on another EV forum in the UK so I may have a lot of competition. However, it is a Transwarp and that in itself may be enough to put people off.

It is too long and will need a fair bit of machining to get it to Warp9 shaft length anyway so I will see.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

*Kirk*: My friends, the great experiment: The Excelsior. Ready for trial runs. 
*Sulu*: She's supposed to have transwarp drive. 
*Scotty*: Aye, and if my grandmother had wheels, she'd be a wagon! 
*
*


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

jackbauer said:


> *Kirk*: My friends, the great experiment: The Excelsior. Ready for trial runs.
> *Sulu*: She's supposed to have transwarp drive.
> *Scotty*: Aye, and if my grandmother had wheels, she'd be a wagon!
> *
> *


That hasn't escaped me.

Might make an interesting badge on the boot lid though.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't resist 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRf1zI2IoWQ


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

You are going to jinx this.
Either I don't win this motor or I will win and then find it is a dud!

Pah, you've got me watching Star Trek videos on Youtube now!


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Noticed your transwarp guy has an lmc motor for sale also.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, a 135 but I can't find the spec for it on the LMC website so it may not be a current model. If there were two of them it would be worth thinking about but one on its own is only good for a bike or trike.


----------



## mjcrow (Jan 5, 2008)

> I am even thinking of mounting it in the tunnel, coupling it to a small gearbox and fitting a diff on the rear subframe


Hi Woodsmith, I have been following (lurking) your build thread for a while as I have always liked the S-Dub MR2s, and this idea of mounting the motor where the fuel tank used to be has been something I have thought about. Do you think an 11" motor would fit, or alternatively dual 8's or 9's? and would there be a fairly straight run for the tailshaft to a diff without any chassis parts getting in the way.

Good luck with the auction 

Michael


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

mjcrow said:


> Hi Woodsmith, I have been following (lurking) your build thread for a while as I have always liked the S-Dub MR2s, and this idea of mounting the motor where the fuel tank used to be has been something I have thought about. Do you think an 11" motor would fit, or alternatively dual 8's or 9's? and would there be a fairly straight run for the tailshaft to a diff without any chassis parts getting in the way.
> 
> Good luck with the auction
> 
> Michael


Hi Michael,

The limit in the tunnel is 9" at a squeeze from measuring the fuel tank and there is a bit of crossmember in the way at the back of the tunnel which will have to be removed and replaced. Not a difficult one to do.

There is enough clear length to fit in 3 or 4 motors in line though. making mounts would be a small issue as the floor pan wasn't designed to have the weight of a motor(s) hung from it, also the drive torque through the motors would need to be considered.

If there was enough motor then just installing a diff on the suspension cross member would be straight forward. With one motor then the selection of a suitable transaxle would be important. The diff would need to be in the right place relative to the length of the tranmission housing.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm out.
45 mins left and I am out of allowable budget.
I guess someone else will have it and I will go back to looking at some fork truck motors.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Blast! and i had tons more jokes waiting On a serious note i get very little at auction on ebay. I've seen items fetching more than they cost very often.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Jokes are always good so don't hold back.

I figured that I am only valuing it as a WarP9 which is $1k less RRP so I wasn't going to bid more for the bits I didn't need or want. £1021.51 isn't far off the price for a new WarP9 with warrenty anyway. There is a chap on the BVS who paid £1200 new.

So I will pay a visit to the fork truck breakers next week when I am on my round England visiting friends and relatives trip. I should be able to pick up a good secondhand motor for around £300 and spend the rest of the money on getting it reconditioned and balanced if needed.


----------



## mjcrow (Jan 5, 2008)

> Hi Michael,
> 
> The limit in the tunnel is 9" at a squeeze from measuring the fuel tank and there is a bit of crossmember in the way at the back of the tunnel which will have to be removed and replaced. Not a difficult one to do.
> 
> ...


Thanks Woodsmith, this is very helpful information, I hope you find a great motor on your travels.

Michael


----------

